# Header recommendations for 1967 GTO, 4-speed car



## Hogman2112 (12 mo ago)

Header recommendations for 1967 GTO, 4-speed car


----------



## gtojoe68 (Jan 4, 2019)

Dougs Headers have usually been the go-to for a long time. Great reputation and I've heard my people on this forum talk highly of them. I got sick of trying to monkey my linkage around in my 68 so I moved to Ram Air Restorations cast iron headers (or referred to as HO manifolds). They have literally NEVER leaked (use Remflex gaskets only!) and do not get in way of linkage. That's my 2 cents


----------



## Hogman2112 (12 mo ago)

Hogman2112 said:


> Header recommendations for 1967 GTO, 4-speed car





gtojoe68 said:


> Dougs Headers have usually been the go-to for a long time. Great reputation and I've heard my people on this forum talk highly of them. I got sick of trying to monkey my linkage around in my 68 so I moved to Ram Air Restorations cast iron headers (or referred to as HO manifolds). They have literally NEVER leaked (use Remflex gaskets only!) and do not get in way of linkage. That's my 2 cents


Thank you, I will look into the HO manifolds.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I use Dougs in my 67 and I wish I had RA manny's


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

According to Ames (and I paraphrase and embellish)...the HO manifolds are out of stock and the manufacturer is holding off on making any due to their employee's lack of interest in coming to work. Our manifold needs are not as high as some of the manufacturer's other customers and, I suspect, they will not make any until our parts suppliers build up enough orders for the production run to get large enough to outweigh what the casters can manage to produce currently. OR, until folks start getting hungry and go back to work.

You can call Ames and put yourself on a "call list" where they will notify you when they are available...then the race is on. This does not hold a set for you. It just lets you know when to try to order and get in on the currently stocked parts before they run out (again).


----------



## gtojoe68 (Jan 4, 2019)

Try Ram Air Restorations directly for them. Ram Air Resto they do "wait for enough orders" before making a batch - or at least that is what they told me back about 10 yrs ago when I got mine. Never on issue since I put on the car. Not one. so i lost 15 hp from going from headers to these. totally worth it to lose all the BS hassle of headers. My car is a driver and cruiser, not a dragstrip car.

And I just checked - 67' style is outta stock. You certainly want the oversized version. Stay on top of it - they will email when they are back instock. good outfit. spend the $$ and get coated. Good Luck!


----------

